# Animal rescue... these people are angels!



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I just downloaded the book! Thank you, Plum, for highlighting the world of rescue. 

We all do what we can, whether it's fostering, donating money to rescues, grooming services, or actually rescuing a needy pooch. I'm maxed out at three and I can't foster, so I sponsor dogs in "kill shelters" making them _more adoptable_ for local rescues who then take them in and find them homes. 

If you want to get involved, there's always a way. Many shelters need volunteers to walk dogs or groom dogs or even just help socialize dogs. 

In short, you don't have to make huge donations to make a difference. The hard part is not taking them all home! 

Rescue is very rewarding!

They chose the perfect quote:


> "For every animal that dies in a shelter, there is someone, somewhere, responsible for its death. You cannot
> do a kindness too soon, because you never know how soon it will be too late."
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I just downloaded the book! Thank you, Plum, for highlighting the world of rescue.



We don't have many options for rescue/adoption where I live... I'm not sure if I LIKE the homeless animal situation in my town, or if it's just allowing more innocents to fall through the cracks... Here's what we have:

*One no-kill shelter *with a building & a limited amount of space - they're always full and usually have a waiting list for people to bring animals in. They reserve the right to tell people "No, we can't take your pet." which, IMO raises the risk of abandonment or neglect of that animal. The humane society does good work, but I'm afraid they have to turn away a lot of animals.

*One no-kill rescue *working out of foster homes only (plus the cat cottages at our local PetSmart) This is the rescue for which I do foster care. The space here, too, is extremely limited. The founder of the rescue (IMO) does too much and tries to take in too many which has caused her own home to become seriously overcrowded - She was diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer earlier this year and her friends rallied together to get her house cleaned out to the best of our ability so she could move back in (the doctors didn't want her living there in the conditions the home had been in) The crew that helped get her house in shape asked her to promise to not bring in any more orphans to her own home. Unfortunately, since she has a hard time saying no, she's back up to 1/2 dozen dogs and maybe double that in cats in her very small home. I know she thinks she's "saving" them, but there IS a limit and I don't think she's found hers yet.

*One city impound *which houses stray animals from Bismarck and Mandan. They are kept for 3 days to allow owners to reclaim, if they are not claimed within that time, they are put up for free adoption to the first person who wants them - many times, farmers will come and take as many cats as they can because their populations get wiped out by distemper or predators and they want to rebuild their rodent catching staff. If the animals don't get adopted within a period of time (the pound is flexible - if they have room, they'll keep them as long as they can - if they get full, they have limited time to find homes) they are taken to the vet for euthanasia. They are not careful to whom they adopt at all, and they offer no education... I feel that sometimes they are their own best customer because they give these living creatures to people who aren't prepared or equipped to have them and they end up being dumped again...

The pound _only _takes in strays found within city limits and will not accept owner surrenders or pets found in the country; and both of the private shelter/rescue run at maximum (plus) capacity at all times. If an irresponsible owner decides they don't want their pet anymore, there are very few _good _options. This is where I feel we're losing some through the cracks... I wish there was a place where any/all abandoned, unwanted animals could go to be safe and not run the risk of being dumped or abandoned to an uncertain fate.

I know I've said this many times before, but if I ever win the lottery, I want to have a place like that - offering education, too, to people who might have good potential to be decent owners, but just don't have the information they need to be successful.

It KILLS me how many people get "rid" of their pets because: they got too big, they need more attention that I can give, they require more grooming than I thought, they are more expensive than I can afford, I don't have enough time... etc., etc., etc... If they would have researched the breed first, they'd know how big they'd get, how much exercise and/or grooming they need, etc.

It is so sad to see giveaway ads in the paper saying, "4 month old puppy for giveaway - we don't have time", or "we just had a baby." Did these people not KNOW they were expecting a child before they got the puppy TWO months previously?? And they've only _tried _ to take care of the pup for a couple of months - how do they really KNOW they don't have "time"... it's all excuses and it makes me sad... Human beings can be quite selfish at times.

I'm thankful that the pets I have will never know a day of want. They will never know what it's like to be treated harshly. They will never be left behind...

God bless people like Eldad & his wife who help the less fortunate find a better life.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> ...
> I know I've said this many times before, but if I ever win the lottery, I want to have a place like that - offering education, too, to people who might have good potential to be decent owners, but just don't have the information they need to be successful.
> 
> *It KILLS me how many people get "rid" of their pets because: they got too big, they need more attention that I can give, they require more grooming than I thought, they are more expensive than I can afford, I don't have enough time... etc., etc., etc... If they would have researched the breed first, they'd know how big they'd get, how much exercise and/or grooming they need, etc.*
> ...


I have no patience for the excuses at all. I'm a firm believer that you adopt or purchase a dog, it's for life. So you get pregnant. Big deal. Are you going to get rid of your other children? So why does the dog get kicked to the curb? People who don't take responsibility for their actions make me sick. _You _adopted / bought that dog, s/he didn't ask to be a part of your life. So step up, deal with it and quit taking the easy way out (for you).

And people who fail to do a minimum amount of research before choosing a certain breed really annoy me. I have a friend who often proclaims, "I'm getting a Rhodesian Ridgeback." This friend is a couch potato with cats. This isn't the breed for her family. I did my best to steer her towards a more acceptable breed by loaning her some books and sending her copious links about the breed. I think it worked! One person at a time... 

It's not rocket science, and I'm with you on winning the lottery and starting up a rescue--one that provides extensive education, and not just to potential adopters. If only people put as much thought and research into the dog they're about to adopt/purchase as they did in their next car, Blackberry or computer. There would be a lot more people content with their choice, and far less homeless dogs out there!

Make sure you have tissues: http://www.youtube.com/eldad75


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I did my own dog rescues years ago off the street, got them vet care, and kept them. There was nothing else except the pound.

Much as I am in favor of private funding for charities, I have to say that rescues are a drop in the bucket compared to the reckless allowance of government to support the unchecked breeding of many species of animals. Our generous donations and help are no match for this flood.

The hard choices involve quiet resolve to end terrible plagues of government control not of our choosing. Write your congressmen and vote for people who will make the right changes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This couple have given me a bit of faith in humanity again. Selfless and focused on saving lives, they are an absolute Godsend! I am posting a Youtube link so people can see some of the many rescues they have done.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

*Thank you for sharing the link.* My heart breaks when I hear about the way some people treat animals. The world needs more people like Eldad & Audrey Hagar.

When we first started looking for a dog, my instinct was to rescue. For several reasons, we ultimately decided to go to a reputable breeder. I wasn't sure I knew enough about dogs to provide the necessary support to a rescue. However, I'm already looking ahead to adding to our family, and this time, we definitely will rescue.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks cookieface... I have done both rescue and have purchased from a great breeder - In the future, I will probably do both again... it all depends on the individual animal and what I'm looking for in a new family member. 

I know I have a limit on how many dogs can live in my house at one time (Darn it anyway!!) So, when I reach my limit of resident dogs, I foster whenever I can. By doing this, I know that I'm playing a small part in helping that rescue dog find a forever home (even if it won't be with me) 

I've spoken to people who have expressed their opinion that they'd never be able to foster because they'd want to KEEP everything they take in... I've never had that problem. Although I absolutely love and cherish every life that crosses over my doorstep, I know that there is another forever home out there for these orphans and as long as I'm willing to help them find those homes - I can help save _one _at a time!

If more people aren't willing to foster, then fewer animals will have that chance to find their homes...

I was hugging on my Hannah-banana today - my 14 year old mixed breed, and she looked into my eyes and gave me one of those deeeep, contented sighs; and my heart crunched. I just will *never *understand how anyone can abuse, neglect, abandon or harm an animal...


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Wonderful video of Chase! I wanted to hear Eldad's calm voice explaining her situation and hoped-for outcome. Thank you for passing this blessing along on Poodle Forum, ArreauStandardPoodle.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

petitpie said:


> Wonderful video of Chase! I wanted to hear Eldad's calm voice explaining her situation and hoped-for outcome. Thank you for passing this blessing along on Poodle Forum, ArreauStandardPoodle.


Pages 26 and 27 of the book I linked in the original post discuss Chase's rehabilitation a little bit - there are some pictures of her too!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you, plumcrazy, for that footnote. My poodle husband will download the book on his computer until Santa brings me my wished-for new one.


----------

